# Super Bowl 2007



## mrhnau (Feb 3, 2007)

Everyone watching? Who you think will win? I'm thinking it will be a good game 

If you are watching, watching for the game or for the commercials?


----------



## Kacey (Feb 3, 2007)

Not watching.  I don't particularly like football, if there are any good commercials, they'll be discussed on the news... I find it to be a great time to go shopping - no crowds, no lines!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm still unsure about whether I'm going to watch for the commercials or if I'm just going to watch a movie.  I do realise that it's a pretty big waste of time to watch just to see commercials, but I have no life.


----------



## bydand (Feb 3, 2007)

Working instead.  I haven't watched the Super Bowl in many, many years and not really interested that much in football in general.  I'm with Kacey, good time to go out and do things because everybody else is so wrapped up in the game you have the streets, stores, or movie theater to yourself almost.  I have to be installing data lines in the local hospitals' Operating Rooms.  Oh joy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2007)

Well this is the first Superbowl that my kid's will ever witness. (they have never shown interest before)  So we are having some great cheese, shrimp, pizza and the works.  I am looking forward to hopefully a competitive game and will be rooting for the bears but my gut feeling says the colts will win.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 3, 2007)

My dad is a HUGE sports fan... he's also deaf and blind... which means that I will be interpreting the game for him... using tactile sensation of the signs and movements of the players with his hand over mine. Easier than it sounds... 

Personally, I don't care for the game(s) rather PLAY football than watch it... but I'll say Chicago by 20 pts. Manning didn't impress me as much in the championship game as the Bears defense in their championship game. Manning has an ego that needs stroking so that'll cost the Colts much needed tactical maneuvers to get through the game. 

But yeah, I enjoy the commercials and hope that this year's crop will be just as good as the previous years... too bad they're shown only ONCE! But at a million dollars every 30 seconds I think that's all they can afford. 

Sigh! Rather be caving!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 3, 2007)

Let's see... Bears, Pizza, Commercials. Yeah,that's the ticket.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 3, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Personally, I don't care for the game(s) rather PLAY football than watch it... but I'll say Chicago by 20 pts.



I'd take that bet! hehe...

with most sports, I'd rather be playing.


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll be watching!  I think colts 20-17


----------



## Kreth (Feb 4, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well this is the first Superbowl that my kid's will ever witness. (they have never shown interest before)  So we are having some great cheese, shrimp, pizza and the works.  I am looking forward to hopefully a competitive game and will be rooting for the bears but my gut feeling says the colts will win.


We're having a party with a few friends, trying out some new crockpot recipes. I think this will be a great game, #1 Offense in the AFC (Almost Football Conference ) vs. the #1 Defense in the NFC. The Bears haven't been to the dance since '85 and I don't think the Colts have been since Johnny Unitas was playing. Bears 28-24.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm not a huge football fan but c'mon...the BEARS are in it and I'm a Chicagoan so....GO BEARS!


----------



## Carol (Feb 4, 2007)

I lived in Chicago when Da Bears won Superbowl XX, so part of me is pulling for them.  I'm also a big fan of Coach Dungy so....arrrgh....I'm wicked torn.  I just hope its a good game


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I'm not a huge football fan but c'mon...the BEARS are in it and I'm a Chicagoan so....GO BEARS!


 
Jade it was easy to figure out who you would be rooting for.


----------



## crushing (Feb 5, 2007)

At least the score was closer than the statistics.  The Colts completely dominated Da Bears.

I was kind of pulling for the Colts, just because of. . .ummmm. . . .well because a significant percentage of Bears fans are very annoying.  You wouldn't know it by the sampling on MartialTalk, but outside of MartialTalk. . .

Anyway, more than pulling for the Colts, I was pulling for my numbers each quarter.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 5, 2007)

Good game  I really enjoyed it. I think the Bears will be competative again over the next years, especially if Grossman matures a little bit, gets a bit more consistent.

It's nice to see the Colts finally get over the Patriots and get to the big game  I'm happy for Dungee. I like him as a coach. Now, if my Panthers can get there next year, all will be well with the world


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2007)

I rally thought the Bears defense would play betterm gave  up to many running yards


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 5, 2007)

I seriously thought that Puppy Bowl III was more engaging. The Bissel Kitty Halftime show was better n' Prince.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 5, 2007)

I think CBS should be denied showing the Super Bowl from now on due to it's horrible coverage of the game during the rain. How many of you could literally count the rain splatters on the lenses of all the cameras they used? How many times was the view of the game washed out. They should've at least taken in account with the recent tornadoes down in Florida to know that rain would've been a strong possiblity and taken measures to protect their coverage of the game. 

The commercials were horribly dissapointing this year. I laughed aloud only once and that was the Block Bluster commercial with the Rabbit, Gueane Pig and Mouse. The rest of them... it was like watching regular TV commercials. The snickers one wasn't funny at all, kinda gross ... who wrote THAT one up. Several of them were downright stupid. Too bad. 

On the game... I was thinking during the first half that it should change the name to Turnover Bowl. Geez... Bears defense were not up to par and could've made a difference if they stayed on top of things. Manning definitely figured out how to play football I think by the second half. Stop playing the long spectacular bombs and go for the short passes to move the ball down the field. Likewise their running game improved by the second half. 
Grossman... oh man I can't think of how crappy that guy must feel. Did he even get on the plane back to Chicago that evening? Two sacks (well actually he slipped in the mud and the bears fell upon him) and two intercepts. Not to mention fobbling the ball twice on the hikes. Sure it was partially the center's fault but still. 
Bad game at the end for the Bears to be sure. Nice comeback for the Colts. 

My step-mother who had never seen Prince watched the half time show... she asked if he was a man or a woman with a mascara moustache? That scarf he wore on his head made it confusing to be sure. At least there was no wardrobe malfunction, thank God. 
Anyone else caught that psudeo-sexual reference to his supposed man-hood when that sheet went up for his purple rain guitar and the huge shadow play on it? Not a wardrobe malfunction but still...


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Feb 5, 2007)

Grossman stinks..PERIOD...He's got to go. (Has he been good at ALL?) maybe 5 games...And he is lifeless and brings nothing to the emotional side of the game. When he loses it's like "ho hum..oh well"

Bears were not going to win with Grossman. Yes Manning does have an ego and easily becomes a cry baby (which is fun to watch him lose and is easy to root against). But be fair, he is an excellent quarterback. I juist wish the Pats could have beatem him again..That would have been fun to watch and then the Pats would have stomped all over the Bears in revenge of the smakedown they got in 85...

BTW..IMHO The ''85 Bears was the best team I have ever seen. (I'm too young for the 17-0 Dolphins).

Couple of other thoughts....
I am glad they played in an outdoor stadium and also that the weather stunk...This is FOOTBALL ladies and gentlemen...Not checkers. (I can't wait for one in the snow!)

Commercials: WHO CARES?

Prince at Halftime I thought was excellent...way better than the last 5 years...Who cares what he looked like?? I mean these are eccentric hollywood type performers. Whether you like Prince or not, there is no denying his talent. Same thing that cannot be said of all the performers today that hide behind their looks and studio-made albums.


----------



## crushing (Feb 5, 2007)

CTKempo Todd said:


> Grossman stinks..PERIOD...He's got to go. (Has he been good at ALL?) maybe 5 games...And he is lifeless and brings nothing to the emotional side of the game. When he loses it's like "ho hum..oh well"
> 
> Bears were not going to win with Grossman. Yes Manning does have an ego and easily becomes a cry baby (which is fun to watch him lose and is easy to root against). But be fair, he is an excellent quarterback. I juist wish the Pats could have beatem him again..That would have been fun to watch and then the Pats would have stomped all over the Bears in revenge of the smakedown they got in 85...
> 
> ...


 

Rex Grossman didn't allow the nearly 200 yards rushing at 4.75/yds a pop.  I thought Rhodes (113 yds) was the MVP as Manning threw a pick and fumbled one away and his numbers weren't much better than Grossman's.

I agree with you about Prince.  I thought his 'shadow puppet' was hillarious.  Yes, I'm sure he meant it that way too!  hehe


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 5, 2007)

crushing said:


> I agree with you about Prince.  I thought his 'shadow puppet' was hillarious.  Yes, I'm sure he meant it that way too!  hehe


The guy is a midget. My wife thinks its his way of looking tall. I thought the guitar thing in the screen was pretty hilarious LOL


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 5, 2007)

crushing said:


> Rex Grossman didn't allow the nearly 200 yards rushing at 4.75/yds a pop. I thought Rhodes (113 yds) was the MVP as Manning threw a pick and fumbled one away and his numbers weren't much better than Grossman's.


 

I agree with you about Rhodes... I voted for him....


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Feb 5, 2007)

crushing said:


> Rex Grossman didn't allow the nearly 200 yards rushing at 4.75/yds a pop. I thought Rhodes (113 yds) was the MVP as Manning threw a pick and fumbled one away and his numbers weren't much better than Grossman's.


 
Agree about the MVP...They seem to like giving them to QB's. (I didn't agree with a Brady choice a couple of years ago either and ia m a PATS fan..I mena they won on Vinatieri's foot 3 times and the guy never won an MVP..

However the Defense DID get them to the superbowl in spite of Grossman stinking..He needed to step up and he didn't. 

Manning makes plays when he needed to and I don't think that you can complare offensive stat by both teams..
Manning, 25 of 38 passes for 247 yards with one touchdown and one interception. 
Grossman, 20-28 passes for 165 yards 1 touchdown  2 Ints  



Bottom Line: Can you see Chicogo getting back there on the BACK of Rex Grossman. I can't.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 5, 2007)

Very disapointed in the Bears. Not really a big Prince fan, but I thought he did a good job. Enjoyed his performance. And he didn't whine about playing in the rain (Like Manning).


----------



## zDom (Feb 5, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Anyone else caught that psudeo-sexual reference to his supposed man-hood when that sheet went up for his purple rain guitar and the huge shadow play on it? Not a wardrobe malfunction but still...



Yep  and a few seconds before THAT it looked like a barbed devil's tail


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 6, 2007)

Hollywood1340 said:


> I seriously thought that Puppy Bowl III was more engaging. The Bissel Kitty Halftime show was better n' Prince.




Did you see the Samoa? He had some good moves.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 6, 2007)

crushing said:


> Rex Grossman didn't allow the nearly 200 yards rushing at 4.75/yds a pop. I thought Rhodes (113 yds) was the MVP as Manning threw a pick and fumbled one away and his numbers weren't much better than Grossman's.
> 
> I agree with you about Prince. I thought his 'shadow puppet' was hillarious. Yes, I'm sure he meant it that way too! hehe




While Agree that Rhodes did well. I think more respect should be given to Aidai who kept the game moving early on and made some real nice plays and yardage when the game was more in question. 

As to the Defense giving up yardage they got tired as the Colts had the time of possesion in their favor. The Bear's Offense needed to stay on the field more.


----------



## crushing (Feb 6, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> I think CBS should be denied showing the Super Bowl from now on due to it's horrible coverage of the game during the rain. How many of you could literally count the rain splatters on the lenses of all the cameras they used? How many times was the view of the game washed out. They should've at least taken in account with the recent tornadoes down in Florida to know that rain would've been a strong possiblity and taken measures to protect their coverage of the game.


 
I didn't think it made sense to use the Barbara Walters lenses for the Superbowl either.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 13, 2007)

Well I watched the game and thought it was a good game. neither was my 

favorite team but I was rooting for chi to win didn't happen! man fumbles 

galore everytime Chi made indy fumble they turned right around and gave  

it back to them the very next play.

now them commercials were prety good I liked the snickers commercial but 

it got banned which I can see why


----------



## zDom (Feb 14, 2007)

btw... what is a "Barbara Walter lens" ?


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2007)

hong kong fooey said:


> Well I watched the game and thought it was a good game. neither was my
> 
> favorite team but I was rooting for chi to win didn't happen! man fumbles
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, Mars took the ad off the air.   I was getting a bit worried...I mean....what were they going to do to advertise the 3 Musketeers?


----------

